# Hopper + Slingbox-Pro + Ipad Dish App?



## scottmail (Mar 6, 2006)

I had the Hopper installed and that went wonderfully. Now I am trying to use my Slingbox-Pro with the Hopper using the Dish app on the Ipad. It says Invalid Finder ID. This worked just fine with the ViP-722K. 

I can still use the $30 App from Sling, but I really wanted to use the Dish App. I contated Dish and support passed me to Sling Media. I contacted Sling Media and support passed me to Dish.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Sling App with Slingbox Pro, Dish App with 922 or Dish USB Sling Adapter. That's all.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I am having this same problem. Invalid finderID with slinbox usb adapter. Is there a solution?


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 13, 2004)

I had Hopper installed yesterday and my Dish app would not recognize my sling adapter I had for my 722, it was still showing my 722 receiver # instead of the Hopper. I had to delete my Dish app and then re-install it using my Hopper's receiver #. I then re-booted the system. It works fine now.


----------



## Ray [email protected]SH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Please PM me your receiver number so I can submit a trouble report to our engineers. There are a few receivers that display this error when attempting to sling while away from their home network. Please let me know. Thanks.



Calvin386 said:


> I am having this same problem. Invalid finderID with slinbox usb adapter. Is there a solution?


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

scottmail said:


> I had the Hopper installed and that went wonderfully. Now I am trying to use my Slingbox-Pro with the Hopper using the Dish app on the Ipad. It says Invalid Finder ID. This worked just fine with the ViP-722K.
> 
> I can still use the $30 App from Sling, but I really wanted to use the Dish App. I contated Dish and support passed me to Sling Media. I contacted Sling Media and support passed me to Dish.
> 
> Any thoughts?


The DISH app will not work with any of the other Sling devices besides the Sling Adapter and the ViP922 receiver. If you subscribe to Blockbuster @Home you will still be able to access the On Demand movies using the DISH Remote Access iPad app, but will not be able to stream live TV or DVR recordings unless you are using the app from Sling.


----------

